# Does Your Dog Have Aggression Issues?



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Does your dog have any aggression issues?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

You need to be more specific about what you count as aggression issues. When people post about an aggressive 15 week old I think this is merited..:help:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I think that a lot of times, "aggression" issues are really training issues. Others, they are socialization issues. Not saying that there aren't dogs who are aggressive, of course! Just seems that Joe Blow doesn't know the difference


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

People aggression and dog aggression


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My dog has the aggression I want but does not have any issues (no bite history outside of legit protection training, never been in a dog fight/attack).


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> I think that a lot of times, "aggression" issues are really training issues. Others, they are socialization issues. Not saying that there aren't dogs who are aggressive, of course! Just seems that Joe Blow doesn't know the difference


I get what you are saying. 

I posted this thread as a poll for another thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/166243-dog-aggression-threads.html


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

My dog is no longer aggressive but I answered because she used to be. She was a rescue.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Liesje said:


> My dog has the aggression I want but does not have any issues (no bite history outside of legit protection training, never been in a dog fight/attack).



ditto


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't really know how to answer, Molly is aggressive only on lead toward other dogs. Off lead she is fine. She has been labeled as fear aggressive by a previous trainer so am working with a behaviorist now.

I got her from a hobby breeder (not byb but not a long standing breeder either).


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I think the idea behind the poll is a good one but to get any meaningful data, we'd all have to agree on what the terms being used mean. What are "issues" or a "byb"? Good luck getting people to agree on those!

Neither of my dogs have inappropriate aggression, so no "issues". Raven is from a BYB and Kaiser is from a BYB/rescued.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> I think the idea behind the poll is a good one but to get any meaningful data, we'd all have to agree on what the terms being used mean. What are "issues" or a "byb"? Good luck getting people to agree on those!
> 
> Neither of my dogs have inappropriate aggression, so no "issues". Raven is from a BYB and Kaiser is from a BYB/rescued.


:shrug: I tried.

Sinister has no aggression issues and he is from a BYB.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. Dog aggression. I adopted her from a shelter at 12 weeks.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I've owned 1 byb dog, 1 shelter dog, and 1 breeder dog. None have had aggression issues. 

I've fostered over 20 shelter dogs. One was human aggressive and had to be euthanized. None were dog aggressive. I think a lot of aggression issues are actually owner/handler issues.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Bruiser aggression issues are a lot more under control with training, for me it seems to be a growing issue as he becomes more mature he becomes more protective. I work with him daily as he is so sweet otherwise, I also think it is just part of the breed and was ready for some of it and some of it got me by surprise. Bruiser is now 10 months and I don't let him off lead when hiking since so many dogs are off leash, I need more control. If on lead I will say 'no' and tell others to get their dogs and he will stay with me. It's tends to be other owners I get angry with as they just let their dogs roam free. :smirk:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My dog had issues with leash reactivity around other on leash dogs when I got her, but I do not consider it aggression. So it depends on your definition of aggression.
I also would not be able to choose any of the poll options, since I got her from her previous owners, not from a BYB, breeder, or rescue. Her previous owners got her from a reputable breeder.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I marked rescue, but my most dog aggressive one, Max, has to be a BYB due to all his issues health wise.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

This may be a stoooopid question but do you want any negative answers? The title asks does your dog have any aggression issues. My answer is NO.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes, dog aggression. He was purchased as a puppy from a reputable breeder.
Sheilah


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

My GSD was from a BYB and had no aggression issues.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Skylar came from a reputable breeder, was fear reactive due to an attack when she was a puppy. I trained and socialized her through it, she's fine now.


----------

